# Fresh water 75G set up



## flyin-lowe (Oct 3, 2009)

I got my 120G tank home yesterday and I ended up with a 75G as well that I am going to set up at my grandmothers house. She said she would like some live plants. What are the hardiest plants and community fish I can put in this tank? She isn't picky about the fish. If you had to set up a tank for an elderly person give me your list of fish that you would stock the 75G with. I know I can't put them all in at once but what is the hardiest group of community fish that will get along. Also are there any fool proof live plants that I can get and not have to buy some super expensive lights. I can stop in and do some water changes but she is afraid she is going to have to constantly look over the tank and I want her to just enjoy watching it.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Anubias and Java plants.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Mosses and some crypts. Unless you want to do trimmings I would stay away from stem plants. There are some swords that can be grown in regular tank lighting.

For fish, danios, cardinals. skirt tetras and actually several others. If you get barbs make sure they are in a large enough school so that the aggression levels will stay among themselves. 6 to 8 cories. Maybe a bristlenose or 2. Stay away from common plecs as they get really big, then can be hard to give away.


----------



## jrodriguez (Jul 20, 2009)

Get a school of tiger barbs and cories like susan said...just make sure you get 6-8 of each species.


----------



## flyin-lowe (Oct 3, 2009)

Do any of you have angel fish? I didn't know how they do in a community tank. I have 5 live plants and 5 or 6 plastic plants and some driftwood in the tank. I have read that they will go after smaller fish like guppies, but if I stick with some tetra's, mollies, etc will the angels do OK. Also are they very hardy or should I avoid them. Remember this tank is at my grandmothers house so I won't be doing water changes every week. It will be several weeks between visits. 
Thanks


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Depending on the tetras as to whether they would go with angels. Some tetras are small like the neons are natural food for angels. Depending on how inbred the angels are will depend on how hardy they are. If they have been inbred a lot they will most likely be pretty weak and wouldn't withstand that much time between water changes.

Also make sure you have a really good filter, that is rated for a bigger tank than a 75 with so little water changes.


----------



## flyin-lowe (Oct 3, 2009)

Right now I have a new Aquaclear 110 that is rated from 65-110g. 4 of the tetra were blackskirt (I think). The other two are almost all white. They were all on sale for .99 cents so I got them for the cycle. Ive got several weeks before I have to worry about it. Thanks for the info.


----------

